# Pumpkin Fudge would harden.



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

I had baked pumpkin breads and had some pumpkin left over.  Searched the Internet and found a pumpkin fudge recipe.

I've made tons of fudge and very few flops but this was awful - it never set.  Put it in the freezer and that didn't help

either.  So I made some little tarts, used this as the filling and put some whipped cream on top.  Too sweet for me but

it was good and could use it as a sauce to pour over some ice cream.

Can anyone tell me what was wrong with this recipe?  I think it was the evaporated milk (I've always used condensed

milk) and don't know why I followed the instructions and used aluminum foil.  After baking and cooking for six hours

and coming up with this bright idea, guess I was too tired to think straight!

Here's the recipe:

Pumpkin Fudge

2 tablespoons butter

2-1/2 cups white sugar (too much for me!)

2/3 cup evaporated milk

1 cup white chocolate chips

7 ounces marshmallow creme

3/4 cup canned pumpkin

1 teaspoon cinnamon

1 tsp. vanilla extract.

1.  Line a 9x9" pan with aluminum foil & set aside.

2.  In a 3 qt. saucepan, heat milk & sugar over medium heat.  Bring to a boil, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon.

3.  Mix in pumpkin puree & cinnamon; bring back to a boil.  Stir in marshmallow creme & butter.  Bring back to a 

     rolling boil.  Cook, stirring occasionally, for 18 minutes.

4.  Remove from heat, and add white chocolate chips and vanilla.  Stir until creamy & all chips are melted.  Pour into

     prepared pan and cut into squares.  Store in a cool, dry place.

I followed the directions - which may have been the problem (*.*) - and used Ghiradelli's white chocolate and thought

it odd that they didn't all melt.  

Any suggestions you have, I'd sure appreciate hearing them!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I think what happened is that the recipe doesn't specify a certain temperature to cook the mixture to, it just says boil for 18 minutes. That's too vague, because everybody's burners heat at a different rate and temperature. The recipe should have specified that you cook the mixture to soft ball stage (234˚ to 240˚) which is typical for fudge. Perhaps after you boiled your mixture for 18 minutes you hadn't yet reached soft ball stage and because of that, your fudge wouldn't set. The white chocolate probably didn't melt all the way because the high temp of the sugar syrup burned it before it could melt into the mixture completely. My best guess.......


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your insight.  I'll try the recipe again following your suggestion - as it was delicious - but certainly not presentable as fudge.  Don't recall seeing or  using a fudge recipe calling for evaporated milk instead of condensed - do you think that had something to do with it as well?

Again, thank you.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I think this particular fudge recipe calls for evaporated milk because it's a pumpkin fudge recipe, rather than a chocolate fudge recipe. That's my best guess.


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

yes, right you are - it's because of the pumpkin.  Thanks again for your response - I'll make it again following your suggestions.  Take care.


----------

